# How do you get the listed maximum burst?



## JoTomOz (Jan 23, 2019)

I shoot in cRaw+JPEG and the camera always indicates a max burst of 31 shots- but the manual says I should get 55-56? This is even with a uhs-2 card (Sandisk). Are there certain settings that hamper the max burst?


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 24, 2019)

What camera?


----------



## JoTomOz (Jan 24, 2019)

Eos R


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 24, 2019)

Yes, some settings reduce the maximum burst. Reset the camera to the default with a UHS II 300mb/sec card, not all UHS II cards are that fast, so a slower one may affect burst.

They are pricey.

https://www.adorama.com/idsdxpu264.html


----------



## BasXcanon (Jan 24, 2019)

The max burst is only achievable with Iso 100 and shutter speed above 1/500s.
Focus cases set to shutter release priority and Raw files only.
And turn off the lens profiles and flicker detection.


----------



## JoTomOz (Jan 25, 2019)

BasXcanon said:


> The max burst is only achievable with Iso 100 and shutter speed above 1/500s.
> Focus cases set to shutter release priority and Raw files only.
> And turn off the lens profiles and flicker detection.


Thanks. I played around with this and I don’t think lens profiles or shutter speeds make a difference, but yes ISO speed really does, gradually decreasing from 100 until 12800 or so. The annoying thing is you actually have to set it to an ISO speed- if you are in auto ISO and the camera sets the ISO speed to 100 you get a much lower number (ie, if in c-raw+jpeg, 31 vs 55). Perhaps that’s something a firmware update can fix- it’s kinda bordering on false advertising.

Also interesting is uhs-1 vs uhs-2 didn’t make a difference for me, but surely the uhs-2 clears the buffer faster.


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 25, 2019)

My 1DX2 never shows max buffer in the readout but it will in most cases beat what it shows.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 25, 2019)

kaptainkatsu said:


> My 1DX2 never shows max buffer in the readout but it will in most cases beat what it shows.


I recall Bryan Carnathan tested the burst capacity of the 1DX2 when it came out (with a CFast card). It shot full 14fps for more than six minutes until he grew weary of holding in the shutter button and gave up: with a sufficiently fast card, the card size is your eventual burst limit.



The DIgital Picture said:


> To test the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II's 14 fps drive mode and 170 RAW file CFast buffer depth, I configured the camera to use ISO 100, a 1/8000 shutter speed (no waiting for the shutter operation), a wide open aperture (no time lost due to aperture blades closing) and manual focus (no focus lock delay). The lens cap remained on (insuring a black file and the smallest file size) and a freshly-formatted fast memory card was loaded.
> 
> Using a Transcend CFast 2.0 Memory Card (CFX650 256GB with Max. Read/Write Speed: 510/370 MB/s), the 1D X Mark II captured an incredible 14 frames per second ... until I got bored holding the shutter release down over 6 minutes later! The 14 fps converts to 840 fpm and, in 6:01.35, I had an extremely impressive 5,068 RAW images on the CFast card. With this card installed, the camera never filled its buffer and there is no waiting required to review images just taken (this can be important, especially when the next shot may come at any moment).


Link: https://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-1D-X-Mark-II.aspx


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Jan 27, 2019)

Yeah that is my case here. With a fast enough card, it will clear the buffer fast enough. I wouldn't worry about it on the EOS R, but honestly why would you be trying to beat the buffer in continuous mode?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2019)

JoTomOz said:


> I shoot in cRaw+JPEG and the camera always indicates a max burst of 31 shots- but the manual says I should get 55-56? This is even with a uhs-2 card (Sandisk). Are there certain settings that hamper the max burst?



Simple steps to get 51 shots in burst:

1) Set your EOS R to cRaw+JPEG
2) Set shutter speed to <500/th second
3) Make sure focus priority is not set to "focus"
4) Put the EOS R in its box
5) Take out your 7D Mark II
6) Start shooting 

Seriously, it might be that the higher spec of 55 frames is based on you putting the camera into servo mode, which may reduce the fps to as low as 3, which would allow the buffer to keep up with the card much more. Not the answer you want, but that technically might get you into the 50s, just without the sort of burst you were hoping for.


----------

